# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Βοήθεια για δίκτυο 5 χλμ

## Gainnis53

Γειά σε όλους  ::  .Είμαι νέο μέλος και χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα.
Τώρα στο πρόβλημά μου.
Είμαι απο Λακωνία και στο χωριό οπου κατοικώ "ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ADSL" διότι είμαστε ξεχασμένοι απο τους πάντες  ::  .
Τεσπα.
Η Σκάλα (είναι πόλη) που απέχει 5 χλμ απο το χωριό μου εχει ADSL αλλα και ασύρματο τοπικό δίκτυο  ::  
Ο αδερφός μου μενει σε αυτή την πόλη εχει ADSL σύνδεση και έχω οπτική επαφη με το σπίτι του.
Πώς θα καταφέρω να κανω σύζευξη ώστε να μου παρέχει ίντερνετ ( κάτι που διαθέτει και το τοπικό δικτυο αλλα σε μικρές ταχύτητες και να μήν επιβαρύνω την σύνδεση που παρέχει του τοπικού δικτύου) ο αδερφός μου και παράλληλα και στο ασύρματο δίκτυο για να παρέχω υπηρεσία radio.
Είναι εφικτή να γίνει αυτή η σύνδεση???
Τι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστώ???

----------


## mojiro

τα πάντα είναι εφικτά
τα πάντα είναι γραμμένα σε οδηγούς

το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να ψάξεις να τα βρεις.

υπάρχουν κατηγορίες για software, εξοπλισμό, HowToLink, κλπ κλπ

----------


## Gainnis53

Λίγο ποιο αναλυτικά
Π.χ. κάποια κριτίρια αναζήτησης

----------


## ryloth

πάρε 2 access points , ovislink 5460,
πλαστικά κουτάκια στεγανά να τα βάλεις μέσα.

Εάν στην περιοχή έχει πολύ αέρα πάρε 2 κεραίες grid,
εάν δέν έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα βάλε 2 κάτοπτρα δορυφορικά 80άρια 
με feeder 2,4 & θα παίξει μιά χαρά.

άμα πάρεις τηλέφωνο στα γνωτά μαγαζιά ξέρουν να σου πούν
τι χρειάζεται, δε βάλω λινκς μη μου πούν οτι κάνω διαφήμιση  ::

----------


## Gainnis53

Κάποιο ενισχυτή η κάποια κατευθυντική κεραία δεν θα χρειαστώ?
Με πιά κεραία θα έχω λιγότερη απώλια?

----------


## babisbabis

> Κάποιο ενισχυτή η κάποια *κατευθυντική κεραία* δεν θα χρειαστώ?
> Με πιά κεραία θα έχω λιγότερη απώλια?






> ....
> Εάν στην περιοχή έχει πολύ αέρα πάρε 2 *κεραίες grid,*
> εάν δέν έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα βάλε 2 *κάτοπτρα δορυφορικά 80άρια* 
> με feeder 2,4 & θα παίξει μιά χαρά.
> ......


Τα τονισμενα γραμματα αναφερονται σε κεραιες.
Και οχι, ενισχυτης δεν μπαινει.

----------


## JB172

> Με πιά κεραία θα έχω λιγότερη απώλια?


Με δορυφορικό πιάτο + feeder θα έχεις καλύτερη λήψη.

----------


## alsafi

> Και οχι, δεν θα χρειαστεις ενισχυτη αφου οπως λες εχεις οπτικη επαφη.


Δεν το διατυπώνεις καλά και θα φάμε τα μουστάκια μας.
Ενισχυτές δεν χρησιμοποιούμαι *ΠΟΤΕ*

----------


## ryloth

κεραια για ασυρματο δίκτυο είναι
όχι για τηλεόραση  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από babisbabis
> 
> Και οχι, δεν θα χρειαστεις ενισχυτη αφου οπως λες εχεις οπτικη επαφη.
> 
> 
> Δεν το διατυπώνεις καλά και θα φάμε τα μουστάκια μας.
> Ενισχυτές δεν χρησιμοποιούμαι *ΠΟΤΕ*


+++
Και επίσης είναι παράνομοι με την ισχύ που εκπέμπουν.

----------


## paneios

ποιό χωριό;

----------


## Gainnis53

Μα το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ δεν έχω τόσες πολλες γνώσεις και για αυτό λόγω ρώτησα εσάς.
Για feeder που λέτε υπάρχει και στο εμπόριο η είναι ιδιοκατασκευή?

----------


## ice

ενα ειναι σιγουρο. Οτι με την πρωτη δεν μπορεις να στησεις. Κατσε διαβασε λιγο εδω μεσα τι παιζει . Δες και τα tutorial που σου ηρθαν με το εμαιλ εγγραφης σου και μετα αν εχεις και αλλες αποριες ρωτα . Αλλα θελει λιγο διαβασμα .

----------


## spirosco

> Λίγο ποιο αναλυτικά
> Π.χ. κάποια κριτίρια αναζήτησης


Δεν εχει νοημα να γραφουμε συνεχως τα ιδια πραγματα. Γι'αυτο το λογο υπαρχουν οι σχετικοι οδηγοι.

Ξεκινα απο αυτο, κι επειτα αν εχεις αποριες τις συζηταμε μεσω του forum.

----------


## babisbabis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από babisbabis
> 
> Και οχι, δεν θα χρειαστεις ενισχυτη αφου οπως λες εχεις οπτικη επαφη.
> 
> 
> Δεν το διατυπώνεις καλά και θα φάμε τα μουστάκια μας.
> Ενισχυτές δεν χρησιμοποιούμε *ΠΟΤΕ*


Ε ναι, λαθος διατυπωση...
Εγινε διορθωση και στο ποστ...  ::

----------


## Gainnis53

Σας ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια σας εχω συνεχισει με τιν εγκατασταση του εξοπλησμού με 2 AP AIRLINK WL-5460AP.
Το ενα ΑΡ το εχω κανει στισ επιλογες ΑΡ.
Tο αλλο πρεπει να το κανω REAPETER???

----------


## ntheodor

> Σας ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια σας εχω συνεχισει με τιν εγκατασταση του εξοπλησμού με 2 AP AIRLINK WL-5460AP.
> Το ενα ΑΡ το εχω κανει στισ επιλογες ΑΡ.
> Tο αλλο πρεπει να το κανω REAPETER???


client -->setup-->site survey

----------


## Gainnis53

Sorry guys αλλα εχω μπερδευτει πολυ.
Θα ηθελα καποιος να με βοηθησει γιατι και με το manual που το διαβασα πανω απο 10 φορες δεν εβγαλα ακρη.
Τι θελω να κανω...
εχουμε ενα τοπικο δικτυο και θελω να του κανω αναμεταδοση με το airlive WL-5460AP 
αυτο πρεπει να το κανω στις επιλογες που μου δινει UNIVERSAL REPEATER?
Αν ναι μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει αναλυτηκα με τις ρυθμισεις?

----------


## catsionson

Νομιζω υπαρχουν επαγγελματιες που αναλαμβανουν αυτη τη δουλεια...

----------


## acoul

> Νομιζω υπαρχουν επαγγελματιες που αναλαμβανουν αυτη τη δουλεια...


το ερώτημα είναι κατά πόσο οι επαγγελματίες κάνουν καλύτερη δουλειά από τους ερασιτέχνες. από όσο ξέρω ελάχιστοι !!

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από catsionson
> 
> Νομιζω υπαρχουν επαγγελματιες που αναλαμβανουν αυτη τη δουλεια...
> 
> 
> το ερώτημα είναι κατά πόσο οι επαγγελματίες κάνουν καλύτερη δουλειά από τους ερασιτέχνες. από όσο ξέρω ελάχιστοι !!


Ας την αναλάβει και το AWMN τότε... Ε; Ε; Ε;

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από catsionson
> 
> ...


κεφάκια έχεις τελευταία ... AWMN = μερικοί σημαιοφόροι εδώ και εκεί, δεινοί ιππευτές καλαμιών !!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Νομίζω τσουβαλοποιείς άδικα όλο το AWMN... δεν θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η πλειοψηφία είναι ιππευτές καλαμιών, δεινοί ή μη.
Φιλικά

----------


## geosid

> Νομιζω υπαρχουν επαγγελματιες που αναλαμβανουν αυτη τη δουλεια...


το θεμα ειναι γιατι να πληρωσει το παλικαρι για κατι που αν διαβασει λιγο μπορει να το κανει μονος του και τσαμπα . δεν ειναι αναγκη να πληρωσει το παιδι το νοικι του τεχνικου

----------


## DragonFighter

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από catsionson
> 
> Νομιζω υπαρχουν επαγγελματιες που αναλαμβανουν αυτη τη δουλεια...
> 
> 
> το θεμα ειναι γιατι να πληρωσει το παλικαρι για κατι που αν διαβασει λιγο μπορει να το κανει μονος του και τσαμπα . δεν ειναι αναγκη να πληρωσει το παιδι το νοικι του τεχνικου


Για να μην μπει σε μπελάδες, για να συνδεθεί γρήγορα και άμεσα, για να μην... μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά οι τεχνικοί δικτύων!  ::  

@Gainnis53: Θα χρειαστείς 2 routerboards (το rb411A μια χαρά είναι για την δουλειά που το θες), 2 minipci (cm6 η cm9 που είναι κ full δοκιμασμένες), 2 pigtails, 2 καλώδια lmr400 και 2 panels 24dbi 5GHz.
Συνολικό κόστος καινούργιων: 70x2 + 35x2 + 6x2 + 26x2 + 70x2 = 414€
Και φυσικά σετάρισμα μετά στο mikrotik (αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα). Αν θες βοήθεια εδώ είμαστε.

*Edit:* Τώρα είδα ότι έχεις προχωρήσει σε αγορά εξοπλισμού. Το ένα AIRLINK θα το έχεις ως AP και το άλλο ως client (θα συνδέεται στο ap). Όχι repeater

----------

